# Man arrested for posing as Navy Officer



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2012)

Michael Ray Jacobs, a former Virginia Beach, VA. man, with a long history of defrauding people, has been charged with impersonating a
U.S. Navy Officer, complete with medals he never earned. Jacobs, 52, was never in the U.S. Navy ! He's now serving a 14 year prison term for convictions for un-related incidents.

Complete story here: Ex-Va. Beach man accused of posing as Navy officer | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com

I have absolutely no use for any man who impersonates a military person, claims to have been a member of a elite military organization, who wears medals or ribbons he has no right to wear or who tells tales of "daring do" that never happened.

Men I know, who tell tales of their military service will "embellish" things , or exaggerate "numbers", and I don't put them in the same category as the outright fraud of this guy Jacobs. The Stolen Valor Act of 2006 was suppose to correct that sort of thing....... but...

The Stolen Valor Act of 2005, signed into law by President George W. Bush on December 20, 2006, is a U.S. law that broadens the provisions of previous U.S. law addressing the unauthorized wear, manufacture, or sale of any military decorations and medals. It makes it a federal _*misdemeanor*_ offense to falsely represent oneself as having received any U.S. military decoration or medal. If convicted, defendants may be imprisoned for up to six months, unless the decoration lied about is the Medal of Honor, in which case imprisonment could be up to one year. 

However.... The Stolen Valor Act has been ruled Un-constitutional, by several Federal courts saying it infringes on one's right to free speech.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2012)

I knew of many people posing as officers the only difference was they were in the military


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2012)

Another coward in my opinion. Can't be willing to make the sacrifice, but are willing to fake it. I will leave it at that, it just pisses me off so much.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2012)

I understand the Stolen Valor Act has been amended, so it is a crime if you impersonate a military person with intentions to defraud or otherwise cheat someone out of their money.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 7, 2012)

Has the amendment been approved, Mr. C? That certainly sounds like it should be constitutional. You can be an azzhole and dress up like someone based upon the first amendment. I don't like it. Just like I don't like flag burning. But as soon as you cross the line to take advantage of somebody while doing so, that should be mandatory jail time. And frankly it should be a felony.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 7, 2012)

Didn't know lying was "Freedom of speech". In that case, I'm a globe trotting Billionare with a huge....
Oh, and my favorite plane of all time is the P-35


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2012)

A little over a year ago I almost punched out a patron in a bar who wore dress whites in the middle of the winter, was wearing LDCR rank, said he was an F-18 pilot while wearing NFO wings, and said he flew off the USS Reagan during the Gulf War. His ribbons were all out of sequence, had a "Guess" jacket draped over his sholders and had a goatee growing in, * and this @sshole just happened to sit next to me!* I produced my old military ID (expired) and asked him to do the same. When he didn't I told him if he didn't immediately leave I was going to rip off his head and pee down his neck. I did manage to grab his wings and medals and rip them off his uniform and throw them across the parking lot as I chased him to his car. The bouncers held me back as this @sshat drove away. I was allowed back into the establishment only if I promised to calm down and accept all the free shots that were being ordered for me by those who witnessed this. Needless to say I called a cab that night!


This dude was doing this just to try to hit on some of the female patrons in this bar!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 7, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Didn't know lying was "Freedom of speech".



You must have been sick all ninth grade and missed your US Govt class.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2012)

We've been down this road before and while I detest this fraud as much as all of you one must be VERY careful about abridging any constitutional rights. One cannot yell FIRE in a crowded theater but telling lies to groups of people is just called politics. The rights of those we dislike, detest, and hate are the rights we have to protect the most.
All that having been said, FBJ I do admire what you did what a moron he was, congrats


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 7, 2012)

It is illegal to impersonate a police officer, weather or not you are trying to commit a crime, this should be as well!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 7, 2012)

FBJ, I don't drink, but I'll buy your first round if we ever happen to be in the same town. To me, impersonating someone in the military is the lowest form of cowardice, and punishable by a quick trip to (and a long stay in) a back alley. Freedom of speech? No. That's crossing the line, "intent to defraud" or not.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2012)

With all here.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2012)

Someone posing as a standing member of the military for any reason is just plain wrong. If he was just doing it to score some girls, he is a serious dumbass. If my daughter ever came home with a dirtbag like that, I would toss him to the curb, after he got one of my Corcoran jump boots in the ass.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> You must have been sick all ninth grade and missed your US Govt class.



Only have 2 words Matt.....Eminent Domain!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 8, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> It is illegal to impersonate a police officer, weather or not you are trying to commit a crime, this should be as well!



That is not true. Look... I'm NOT supporting this asshat, but you can dress up all day long as a cop and jaw people. What you can't do is dress up as a cop and direct them to do something, pull them over or change their behavior based upon perceived authority. If a dickhead wants some p*ssy by dressing up like Tom Cruise, he is a dickhead only. He has not broached the constitution and the "lady" in question gets everything she deserves for opening her legs.

May the FlyboyJ's of this world keep these dickheads in check.

Simple as that folks. I don't like it, but this is not a fed govt issue, UNLESS a crime is committed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2012)

Way to go, Joe!

And I'm glad they busted that douchebag. As for impersonating a member of the armed forces in any capacity, it is just plain wrong...I cannot see how anyone can equate that with "free speech"...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 8, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> A little over a year ago I almost punched out a patron in a bar who wore dress whites in the middle of the winter, was wearing LDCR rank, said he was an F-18 pilot while wearing NFO wings, and said he flew off the USS Reagan during the Gulf War. His ribbons were all out of sequence, had a "Guess" jacket draped over his sholders and had a goatee growing in, * and this @sshole just happened to sit next to me!* I produced my old military ID (expired) and asked him to do the same. When he didn't I told him if he didn't immediately leave I was going to rip off his head and pee down his neck. I did manage to grab his wings and medals and rip them off his uniform and throw them across the parking lot as I chased him to his car. The bouncers held me back as this @sshat drove away. I was allowed back into the establishment only if I promised to calm down and accept all the free shots that were being ordered for me by those who witnessed this. Needless to say I called a cab that night!
> 
> 
> This dude was doing this just to try to hit on some of the female patrons in this bar!



Or... He might have been a USN medical officer just out of Newport's Officer _Charm_ School who simply got lost on his way to his assigned NAS. We had one show up at the NAS Whidbey hospital one day wearing his dress white trousers with white shirt under his double breasted service dress blue blouse and deck shoes. It was summer as I recall and he may have been confused by the many _Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club_ patches he saw on flight jackets worn on the station. He said he believed it looked more fashionable than going uni-color. He did very well with the ladies but I think he had an unfair advantage that trumped the uniform (when he figured out how to wear it correctly). He was an OB/GYN. of course he hadn't figured out the descorations and other adornments or God knows what he'd have worn.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's the ultimate hall of shame...

This ain't Hell, but you can see it from here » Blog Archive » Flag Officer Regional – Round One

and the ultimate poser...







Michael McMannus


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 8, 2012)

With that Victoria Cross and facial hair, he looks to be an officer in the Transylvanian cavalry. All he needs are fangs and wings to be Count Dracula's Bat Man.

These people are the best argument I've seen against gun control, let alone the serious case to be made for genetic mercy killing.

Maybe I am overreacting.  

In addition to: Like | Share , there ought to be an option that allows selection of: 

Horrified | Like | Share 

Is it too soon too wish for the zombie apocalypse?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 8, 2012)

Matt, excellent post. 'LET THE BUYER BEWARE" has always been true. Lying/exageration are not criminal and cannot be treatrd as such no matter how angry or Disgusted we/you are about what was done. Is anyone going to go around bragging: Yup, son, I was a cook in Vietnam. Yup, son, I was a clerk/typest in Iraq (H*ll's Bells I'd of given my left n*t to have made clerk/typest). Something like 20 million people have claimed to have been at Woodstock. It's human nature


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Here's the ultimate hall of shame...
> 
> This ain't Hell, but you can see it from here » Blog Archive » Flag Officer Regional – Round One
> 
> ...



Cough cough ...douchebag...cough cough


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 8, 2012)

That picture really says it all, doesn't it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2012)

I could not stop laughing when I saw that picture. He really is an asspirate.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2012)

It is actually illegal to pose as an authority figure, such as a Doctor, Fireman, Police Officer, etc...

As far as I'm concerned, the same should go for posing as a member of the armed forces (past or present).

And that clown in the photo Joe posted should not only be prosecuted for impersonation, but have his ass kicked for wearing such a cheezy goatee...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder if that guy, McMannus, walks with a port list ? What a ding-bat !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2012)

What a douchebag! Glad he has been brought down...


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 8, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> It is actually illegal to pose as an authority figure, such as a Doctor, Fireman, Police Officer, etc...



Soooo...does this mean we can all legally go around claiming to be Congressmen?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Soooo...does this mean we can all legally go around claiming to be Congressmen?


lmao...I guess we could!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone who poses as something in the military that they were not (even if they served) will get caught eventually, and they will be exposed as the poser they are.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's Shaggy from Scooby-Doo, wearing his disguise from the episode where Hitler and Napoleon teamed up to steal the Crown jewels


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 9, 2012)

ccheese said:


> I wonder if that guy, McMannus, walks with a port list ? What a ding-bat !
> 
> Charles



Gee, do you think he might? That'd be a surprise!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Folks, thanks for the comments and likes to my earlier post. If the situation presented itself again I would not hesitate to react in the same manner. I can tell you that later that night I was so filled with rage that I had tears coming from my eyes, especially when thinking about my brother and other Vets who saw combat and suffered physical and emotional scars that will never heal, and then to think that this @sshat I dealt with had the audacity to do this in public at a pub that caters to an older crowd; it would be obvious that there would be a Vet or two within the establishment.

Unless these morons are committing a crime by using their lies to commit criminal acts, there is little we can do to stop them. Even the "impersonating an officer" situation doesn't hold up unless one can prove these idiots were using their fake credentials to "direct or order from a position of authority." 

I would love to catch another one of these fools in a public place, strip them naked and send them on their way just wearing the cover (hat) of the branch of the armed service they were trying to be a member of!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 9, 2012)

You've defined the proper and appropriate "asshat protocol" if confronted with such a poser. Or perhaps I should say s_tumbling upon one_? "I can't help it officer, I just tripped over him."


----------



## mikewint (Feb 9, 2012)

Excellent post FBJ, could not agree more. Liberty requires we tolerate others as we expect others to tolerate us. Read that somewhere in a pretty good book


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2012)

Just received my February issue of FRA Today (a retired sea services publication). In it there is an article about the Stolen Valor Act. It seems it all started when Xavier Alvarez, a member of the Three Valley Water District Board of Directors of the Pomona area of Calif., falsely claimed, *during a public meeting* that he was a retired Marine, had been wounded several times in combat and had been awarded the Medal of Honor. He pleaded guilty to violating the Stolen Valor Act, and appealed it's constitutionality, claiming that it violated his First Amendment (Freedom of Speech) rights. The U.S. Court of Appeals Ninth Circuit held that the Stolen Valor Act was unconstitutional. The District Attorney has appealed the case, and it will go all the way to the Supreme Court. 

The Fleet Reserve Association has signed on as a friend of the court (Amicus) for the upcoming U.S. Supreme Court Case _United States v. Alvarez_ which will decide whether congress has the constitutional authority to prohibit people from lying about their military awards and decorations.

Charles


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 9, 2012)

In a world (our present day USA) where anyone can say anything and have it accepted as "_*their truth*_" regardless of its validity, lying is less than a misdemeanor. e.g.: "I didn't come to work yesterday because I was abducted by aliens." It's _*my truth*_ and you can't dispute it!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2012)

Claiming to have served when you have not is shameful and wrong. Claiming a medal of honor is a slap in the face to anyone who has ever worn a uniform. That should allow for a justifiable smackdown by any veteran or standing member of the US military. 

I have only been in the presence of 1 CMH recipient in my life. And that was the sharpest and snappiest salute that I ever did.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 10, 2012)

You'd have to be a total moron to claim a CMH. I've known a few and none of them ever bragged or even mentioned it, so when someone claims a CMH my "Bullsh*t" radar goes on FULL alert. In a very real sense it is very sad that these people have no life of their own


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Claiming to have served when you have not is shameful and wrong. Claiming a medal of honor is a slap in the face to anyone who has ever worn a uniform. That should allow for a justifiable smackdown by any veteran or standing member of the US military.
> 
> *I have only been in the presence of 1 CMH recipient in my life. And that was the sharpest and snappiest salute that I ever did*.



When I worked at Perry Buick, USMC Col. Howard V. Lee was one of my customers. He always asked for me. When I found our he was a MOH recipient, I had to go shake his hand. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking straight, and burst into the waiting room full of customers to do so. I blurted out something about the Medal of Honor, and he got an immediate standing ovation. Later, he came out into the bay where I was working on his Buick and very politely told me to never do that again, in a crowd. I see him now and then at the Navy Federal Credit Union and only wish I were still in uniform. Trust me, it is truly an honor to meet one of these men.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2012)

Up here its different you are not even aware of their accomplishments until they publish an obit and they seem happy it was just a job that needed doing


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 10, 2012)

ccheese said:


> When I worked at Perry Buick, USMC Col. Howard V. Lee was one of my customers. He always asked for me. When I found our he was a MOH recipient, I had to go shake his hand. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking straight, and burst into the waiting room full of customers to do so. I blurted out something about the Medal of Honor, and he got an immediate standing ovation. Later, he came out into the bay where I was working on his Buick and very politely told me to never do that again, in a crowd. I see him now and then at the Navy Federal Credit Union and only wish I were still in uniform. Trust me, it is truly an honor to meet one of these men.
> 
> Charles



Charles, that's just the sort of well intentioned faux pas I'd be likely to make were I fortunate to meet a MOH recipient. I think you are not alone in your reaction. It would be a most humbling event. 

I service my Subaru at Perry, Their service unit seems a good outfit.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 10, 2012)

From what I've seen, those who've earned their medals are almost unanimous in their feelings that they did not deserve their medals. Every vet I've talked to (current conflicts, or past) all say that the ones who deserved the medals, the true heroes, are the ones who never came back under their own power. The guys who came back in flag-draped boxes, or were buried over there. I can understand the feeling, and I always ask if they'll accept my handshake/salute on behalf of those who are on the Eternal Patrol. I have yet to have one not give a sad little smile and accept my respects on their behalf. Which, to me, is just frikkin awesome.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 11, 2012)

RA, you said it exactly. Any soldier in Vietnam received the same 3 medals. One of those was the Bronze Star. That to me is a combat medal and I find it hard to believe that a clerk/typest who never left his air-conditioned office in Saigon deserves a Star. Missions run in Laos/Cambodia were under such secrecy that sufficient details could not be provided to the Army thus medals were routinely downgraded 2-3 levels. Guys that should have received a CMH were given a Silver Star. Sorry guys, don't mean to rant


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 11, 2012)

mikewint said:


> RA, you said it exactly. Any soldier in Vietnam received the same 3 medals. One of those was the Bronze Star. That to me is a combat medal and I find it hard to believe that a clerk/typest who never left his air-conditioned office in Saigon deserves a Star. Missions run in Laos/Cambodia were under such secrecy that sufficient details could not be provided to the Army thus medals were routinely downgraded 2-3 levels. Guys that should have received a CMH were given a Silver Star. Sorry guys, don't mean to rant


certainly devalues the Bronze Star


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 11, 2012)

No worries, Mike, I know exactly how you feel. I never came close to anything of that caliber, but my division spent a month in Japan on 12-on-12-off shiftwork to get a motor-generator working so that the sub would be certified to go to sea. 12 hours (usually stretched to 16 or 18, giving the next shift a hand...and reciprocated when we came back on) of frenzied repair, our only time topside spent walking to the sub tender for parts/gear, meals sucked down in 5 minutes or less, other divisions volunteering to run grab us sodas or smokes or whatnot. At the awards ceremony after the deployment, we got CO Letters of Appreciation. Might as well have been written on a Post-It note, they're worth no points on advancement exams or anything. What really bit the left nut, though, was the topside crew worked an 8-5 shift patching up paint spots on the deck. They got the same thing for about 12 hours' total leisurely work. Needless to say, I no longer have that CO's letter. Its in a landfill somewhere.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 11, 2012)

Again, to all and mods sorry it was off topic but it is one of my buttons. These morons do indeed devalue combat awards but then (in some cases) so does the military


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think that all of us that served know it was about more than the metal dinguses that we got. For me it was about Honor and Brotherhood. I have a friend that I miss dearly. There is not a day that goes by that I don't think of him. We didn't do anything special, he or I, just our job. He never got special recognition, but his Mom got a flag.
Sometimes I'm mad, but mostly I just miss him.
At one point in time I would have wished incredible evil on those posers. It wouldn't change anything though. Guess I'm getting old. They will never know what those bits of ribbon and metal really mean.
Public humiliation is perfect as it is probably the most effective cure for this problem.
An official "Atta-boy" to Flyboyj and all who have dealt with this in a similar manner, you have my thanks, and that of many others.
Now I will climb down and resume my regularly scheduled insanity.
Thanks again, 
Paul


----------



## mikewint (Feb 12, 2012)

Paul excellently stated. The Wall is something I need to do, want to do, but I still can't bring myself to actually go


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2012)

mikewint said:


> RA, you said it exactly. Any soldier in Vietnam received the same 3 medals. One of those was the Bronze Star. That to me is a combat medal and I find it hard to believe that a clerk/typest who never left his air-conditioned office in Saigon deserves a Star. Missions run in Laos/Cambodia were under such secrecy that sufficient details could not be provided to the Army thus medals were routinely downgraded 2-3 levels. Guys that should have received a CMH were given a Silver Star. Sorry guys, don't mean to rant



We had the same problem in Iraq. Bronze Stars were given out for rank. 

We flight crews had to earn our Air Medals (for Air Assaults and for so many flight hours in a combat zone), yet a staff pilot who only flew maintenance test flights inside the wire, also received an Air Medal. Kind of ruined the value of the air medal for us.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 16, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We had the same problem in Iraq. Bronze Stars were given out for rank.
> 
> We flight crews had to earn our Air Medals (for Air Assaults and for so many flight hours in a combat zone), yet a staff pilot who only flew maintenance test flights inside the wire, also received an Air Medal. Kind of ruined the value of the air medal for us.



Not everyone who served in VN got Bronze Stars. In my unit Bronze Stars went to Officers and NCO's. We had Specialist up to E-7, some with a lot more time in, and in some cases with a lot more responsibility, then some of these Officers and NCO’s (one Co. supply Sgt had been in the Army less then 2 yrs). This policy caused many problems.


----------



## mikewint (May 16, 2012)

Muscogee, Many vets did not get and did not receive the medals they were awarded and deserve. In many cases it is because the award became official after the service. The award is always retroactive. To my knowlege all who served their full 13mo15d and were honorably discharged are intitled to a Bronze Star, Vietnam Service Medal, and Vietnam Campaign Medal. If you are in touch with these vets have them contact their local Vet Admin


----------



## muscogeemike (May 16, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Muscogee, Many vets did not get and did not receive the medals they were awarded and deserve. In many cases it is because the award became official after the service. The award is always retroactive. To my knowlege all who served their full 13mo15d and were honorably discharged are intitled to a Bronze Star, Vietnam Service Medal, and Vietnam Campaign Medal. If you are in touch with these vets have them contact their local Vet Admin



I served until after the first Gulf War and didn't know this but there in lies the problem. My unit was deactivated and many of us sent home, me to Ft. Hood. So we didn’t serve the full “…full 13mo15d”.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2012)

There's an old saying: 'If you're not good enough without a medal, you're not good enough with one'. 

Bits of tin on a jacket don't mean much to me, whether in the forces or metaphorically in civvy street. In my experience it's ususally the loud mouthed idiot who gets the credit, often for little or no input, while the true hero often goes unrecognised. I don't have much faith in humanity as a result.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 17, 2012)

A4K said:


> There's an old saying: 'If you're not good enough without a medal, you're not good enough with one'.
> 
> Bits of tin on a jacket don't mean much to me, whether in the forces or metaphorically in civvy street. In my experience it's ususally the loud mouthed idiot who gets the credit, often for little or no input, while the true hero often goes unrecognised. I don't have much faith in humanity as a result.



I think many (most?) who served in the military feel as you do, like police we see the worst humanity has to offer and that influences or views.

About the medals - of course you are right. I went on to have a successful career without the Bronz Star; but since, in the US Army, promotions are based on a point system the medal might have meant I would have been promoted a little faster.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2012)

I never cared about medals, when I was in the Army. The only one that I set out for, was the air medal. I got it (not just one, but two of them), but in the end it was tarnished in my opinion because of others who in my opinion did not deserve it getting it.

Oh well, my time in the service is over, water under the bridge...


----------



## mikewint (May 17, 2012)

Muscogee, the 13mo15d was a the required tour in Vietnam, if you were short for whatever reason you were simply sent back for another tour. When I was wounded during my first tour and sent to Japan I was still good until that really nice doc sent me back home to recover. That ended my tour short thus back to Vietnam for the second time. I'd still check with the VA to see exactly what you are entitled to receive. At the time they meant less than nothing to me but now the grandkids and schools I go to are facinated by them. Think of what they might mean to future generations of your family


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2012)

Good point, Mike. While I have some good, and not so good memories of my military service, the medals are just sitting in a display case with some other family and military memorabilia and collectibles. My daughter was actually inquiring what they were and why I got them. Granted, she is only six, but my family were either farmers or warriors until the mid-20th century and have been since the American Revolution. I find myself more interested in the medals that my Uncles got in WWII and cousins in Vietnam than in my own. I guess maybe we are all like that. But the kids may be interested in my stuff one day beyond 6 year old fascination.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 17, 2012)

no comment.
too pissed off right now.
have a situation with an inividual that CLAIMED TO BE IN BHAGDAD 12 YEARS AGO,... (let that sink in), said he run out of ammo so he blew a hole in a wall with frag grenades to get back to the squad that he claimed was wiped out and he was the only survivor. And then said, (and this is a quote) "But, I don't like to talk about it"... This was a response to a question about if he had any plumbing experence!!!


----------



## A4K (May 18, 2012)

What a d!ckhead.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2012)

Heh. I would follow up that question with a test, to see if he could pull my boot out of his "plumbing". And then send him packin'. Well...hobblin'.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> "But, I don't like to talk about it"...



Translation: My bullsh!t supply is running low and I am out of lies. If that was his response to plumbing experience, makes you wonder what he would tell the customers.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 18, 2012)

A while back I had a heated exchange with a reporter in CA. She had written an article about “Forgotten Heroes” and used a guy as an example. 

He told her in VN he had been in “Special Services”(he really did say Services - not Forces) and his MOS was “tunnel Rat”, He went on to claim that his entire Co had been wiped out and that was why he had received no recognition for his accomplishments. The reporter took him at face value and did not research the article in any way - never even ask him what unit he was in or when!

The media, all aspects of it, are responsible for so much and answer for so little.


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2012)

muscogeemike said:


> The media, all aspects of it, are responsible for so much and answer for so little.



Agreed. Noone can stir up a populace over nothing like the press. 
Is the real news really so boring that they have to make fairy tales out of the facts?


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2012)

Reporters these days are pussies. No nicer way to say it. They go to a press briefing, write down everything that was said and report it. No one asks any questions nor researches the briefing even. They are nothing more than mouthpieces anymore. It's really ridiculous. What ever happened to investigative journalism? What ever happened to at least fact checking?


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2012)

Agree completely Eric. I suppose they blame timeframes, but that's no excuse. Nor is souping up a story to make a paper sell better. 
Papers (and media generally) should be classified under 'fiction and panic monging' these days IMO (and from personal experience)


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2012)

Yep, the worst part about it is that a bulk of the populace consumes it as all facts. We need more journalists, not more spokespersons.


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2012)

Yep, people are like sheep. Doubt there'll be any brains amongst us in 50 years, the rate we're going.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2012)

Hey, all ewe guys...that "people are sheep" analogy is gettin old, and is in ba-a-a-a-ad taste.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 20, 2012)

A4K said:


> Yep, people are like sheep. Doubt there'll be any brains amongst us in 50 years, the rate we're going.



I tend to agree with you. I have long gone on what a Warrant Officer told me many years ago: "At least 60% of all people are stupid, and 90% of the rest are apathetic.” Have you seen the movie Idiotocracy?


----------



## A4K (May 21, 2012)

That's a good saying Mike, though I wouldn't say it's that so many are stupid, rather that most events seem beyond our control, so many simply choose apathy over worrying themselves sick when (or when they think that) their hands are tied. 
Understandable to a degree (a form of mental isolation/ 'self protection') but therein lies the danger - when the majority chooses not to react and just lets things slide, then the dog is off the leash. The people in power can get away with murder, and you have a runaway press system...

(haven't seen that film btw)


----------



## Freebird (May 21, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> That is not true. Look... I'm NOT supporting this asshat, but you can dress up all day long as a cop and jaw people. What you can't do is dress up as a cop and direct them to do something, pull them over or change their behavior based upon perceived authority. If a dickhead wants some p*ssy by dressing up like Tom Cruise, he is a dickhead only. He has not broached the constitution and the "lady" in question gets everything she deserves for opening her legs.
> 
> May the FlyboyJ's of this world keep these dickheads in check.
> 
> Simple as that folks. I don't like it, but this is not a fed govt issue, UNLESS a crime is committed.



Unfortunately, the only crime here would be by FlyboyJ, if some anti-military county prosecutor charges him with assault or issuing threats. 
And I'm not dissin' FBJ, but those are the facts that one has to contemplate - ie what could this cost to your family.

Matt, I probably couldn't figure out the detailed uniform errors that FBJ could, so there is no way in hell that some tipsy girl barely out of her teens is going to. (Maybe if her father was an officer - maybe)


Now would obtaining sex by mis-representing a CMH or other award be a crime?
If one of the ladies complained could he be charged?



FLYBOYJ said:


> Here's the ultimate hall of shame...
> 
> This ain't Hell, but you can see it from here » Blog Archive » Flag Officer Regional – Round One
> 
> Michael McMannus



I wonder what the law is in the UK, is misrepresenting a VC a crime?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 21, 2012)

freebird said:


> *Unfortunately, the only crime here would be by FlyboyJ, if some anti-military county prosecutor charges him with assault or issuing threats.
> And I'm not dissin' FBJ, but those are the facts that one has to contemplate - ie what could this cost to your family.*
> Matt, I probably couldn't figure out the detailed uniform errors that FBJ could, so there is no way in hell that some tipsy girl barely out of her teens is going to. (Maybe if her father was an officer - maybe)



Very true and it could be the same here - that's why some of the patrons restrained me, however if LE was called due to fisticuffs, I'm sure there would plenty of witnesses there that night who either saw nothing or would would say "the guy in the ice cream uniform slipped." 



freebird said:


> Now would obtaining sex by mis-representing a CMH or other award be a crime?
> If one of the ladies complained could he be charged?
> 
> 
> I wonder what the law is in the UK, is misrepresenting a VC a crime?



Here, if you use false military records for gain then I think you can be charged with a crime and many con-artists have used that MO. If the sex was consentual and both parties were adults, I see nothing illegal there, if the gal was a minor, different story.

As far as the VC - I'd like to know that as well!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Reporters these days are pussies. No nicer way to say it. They go to a press briefing, write down everything that was said and report it. No one asks any questions nor researches the briefing even. They are nothing more than mouthpieces anymore. It's really ridiculous. _What ever happened to investigative journalism? What ever happened to at least fact checking?_



I can think of two excuses that they'd use, which seems to be quite popular today:

1. It's not my job...
2. I'm not getting paid for that...

oh and:

3. They can also dig something up, that's not politically correct!


----------



## muscogeemike (May 21, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very true and it could be the same here - that's why some of the patrons restrained me, however if LE was called due to fisticuffs, I'm sure there would plenty of witnesses there that night who either saw nothing or would would say "the guy in the ice cream uniform slipped."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This reminds me of the SEAL sniper, Chris Kyle, who claims to have decked Jesse Ventura in a Coronado bar.
Spout enough BS and sooner or later someone will call you on it.


----------



## proton45 (May 21, 2012)

I'm depressed...


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2012)

Not me, someone decked Ventura!? Frickin' awesome!


----------



## muscogeemike (May 21, 2012)

Chris Kyle is a story in his own right. He is credited with killing a whole lot of “bad guys“. 
Ventura initially said the incident never happened and said he would sue - but other SEALs in the bar backed up Kyle and I haven‘t heard anything from Jesse in a while.


----------



## A4K (May 22, 2012)

The bigger they are, the harder they fall...


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 22, 2012)

I, for one, am dissapointed in Jesse.


----------

